# Huntsman Spider Care



## Ijk24 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey, I was thinking of buying a huntsman recently and I wanted some tips on how to care for them before I got one


----------



## chanda (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a mature female _Heteropoda davidbowie _that I've been keeping for a little over a year now. She's on her third egg sac (sadly empty - she is unmated) and seems to be doing well. I have her in one of those tall Exo Terra cages with the screen top and front-opening doors. She has about an inch and a half of coconut fiber and sphagnum moss substrate (just to help with humidity) and a large slab of angled cork bark that she spends most of her time on. I did not give her a water dish but mist the cage every few days. During the daytime she typically hangs out at the top of the cork bark and isn't very active but at night she goes prowling around her cage, climbing on the glass as well as on the bark and screen. I feed her a couple of small to medium crickets roughly once a week. We have a space heater (for winter) and a humidifier in the room so it is always kept fairly warm with moderate humidity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Fun spiders to keep as long as you respect that they're super fast! Something with plenty of vertical space is perfect and as chanda said, angled bark is the favorite perching spot. Misting a couple times a week is good and feed a good sized meal once every week to week and a half. Room temp is fine but they won't say no to higher temps. What species are you looking to get?


----------

